# Howie Cohen's website



## 66TigerCat (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone else notice the site is gone ? I heard his collection is up for auction soon. Anyone heard anything about that ?


----------



## Wcben (Jan 12, 2014)

What a shame, it was a fantastic resource of information!


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2014)

Howie past away last year. It's too bad his site is gone. I've heard his collection may go to auction, but don't know were or when.


----------



## tesch (Jan 12, 2014)

Do you know what the URL was. You may still be able to see it here. 

http://archive.org/web/


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 12, 2014)

http://www.howiebikeman.com 

I tried, I'm not able to. Maybe some one else has access?


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jan 12, 2014)

*A true loss to the community!!!*

I also couldn't access the site.
After he passed last year, all sales were stopped, but it was still up and available for research.
Hopefully, someone will recognize his true legacy, and try to salvage the wealth of knowledge that was on his site!
I can't find any info on a liquidation though....if anyone hears anything about a sale, please post that info!


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 12, 2014)

It was up as late as last week. Perhaps the family could posthumously donate the website's archive to the CABE?


----------



## MOTOmike (Jan 12, 2014)

*Howie Cohen*

Here is a response to Howie's death from his family I believe.  There is mention of an auction happening in early 2014.  You can see this "response" by going to this link:   www.howiebikeman.com 

Mike

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you for visiting Howie Cohen's Everything Bicycles Collection. We regret to inform you that our beloved husband, father, and grandfather, Howard S. Cohen, passed away on July 11, 2013.  
While he will be missed by his family and friends, and his myriad of associates in the bicycle industry, Howie's warm, generous spirit and tenacious love for life will be remembered by all who loved him and received his help and guidance over the years.

This site will be maintained in memoriam to Howie's dedication and positive influence to the bicycle industry, as well as to his passion for everything bicycles. Howie was uniquely qualified to run and contribute to this site. Though the site will remain, we are unable to sell from the site and we will not be able to answer most inquiries. The collection will be sold at auction in late 2013 or early 2014. We will post information about the auction when dates become firm. Thank you for your support and interest and we appreciate your understanding going forward. Enjoy the history and information Howie so enjoyed collecting in this site.

May the wind be always at your back, and may the sun shine warm upon your face, Kay Cohen and Family

To share a message with his family please contact: Cohen.Family@cox.net

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## HARPO (Jan 13, 2014)

What a nice guy. He had two of my bikes on his site.


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2014)

HARPO said:


> What a nice guy. He had two of my bikes on his site.




He was a real nice guy. Dealt with him many times. 

  Catfish


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2014)

I see Larkin posting up an awful lot of TOC literature on Ebay. Did you get the jump or is this material from elsewhere? V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 13, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I see Larkin posting up an awful lot of TOC literature on Ebay. Did you get the jump or is this material from elsewhere? V/r Shawn




Can you post a link please.
Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Here ya go!  V/r Shawn  http://www.ebay.com/sch/mcdillis/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 15, 2014)

Up and running again?

Was searching web a few minutes ago and linked to the site. Appears to be working.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 15, 2014)

Yup, it's back. Maybe just a glitch.


----------



## DirtNerd (Mar 11, 2014)

It all started while I was searching for local vintage bicycle help a few years ago while researching my dad's Whizzer project. I came across *Howie's site* and was stunned to see that he was in Lafayette. I reached out and Howie returned the email. Our back and forth exposed that he lived less than a mile from me - even walked his dog in the park in my neighborhood. 

I had no idea who I had just met. But we talked at length about my bike, and his connection to the industry starting with his father's California bike shop to his experience. We exchanged emails weekly and walked our dogs at least once a week together. I got a new job and didn't follow up. Fast forward to now, I have my bike together, and promised to tell Howie to stop by to see the progress. I was stunned to see he had passed 9 months ago.

I did some searching and found this *amazing tribute* to his life.

Just wow! I'm glad to see others on this forum knew of Howie. Anyone else have stories to tell?


----------



## bloud (Mar 17, 2014)

DirtNerd said:


> I
> 
> Just wow! I'm glad to see others on this forum knew of Howie. Anyone else have stories to tell?




Man, I communicated with Howie once or twice a year for the past 3 years. I only recently learned of his passing too. I had a very busy 2013 otherwise I likely would have known something was amiss sooner. My last email to him in October went without immediate reply and I should have known something was wrong. I ended up in the hospital, putting out fires at the business etc. and didn't notice. 

From the first time I communicated with Howie he was incredibly helpful. I had inquired about some Japanese history and had brain overload from the first phone call... He was very open with his knowledge and had extended an invitation more than once to visit him and the collection. Sadly, that will not happen. He was also still a great business man. I was only interested in and bought one type of item from him of which there is still a large collection there. Perhaps he only let it go little by little thinking I wouldn't call or email back if I had it all. Of course that wouldn't have been the case... 

I hope the estate is well cared for and properly liquidated. I can imagine his wife may have a very difficult time letting it go. And the family must be overwhelmed with the sheet quantity of items. They say you should wait at least a year before you start doing anything.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 18, 2014)

The site has been down for a few weeks now and I'm guessing it's for good this time. I read somewhere that the auction will happen sometime in 2015. Anyone have any info ?


----------



## djheffer (Dec 18, 2014)

66TigerCat said:


> The site has been down for a few weeks now and I'm guessing it's for good this time. I read somewhere that the auction will happen sometime in 2015. Anyone have any info ?




Copake Auction - Saturday April 18, 2015 @ 9 am

http://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles/pages/home.html


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 18, 2014)

The site is up and running at this moment. A fantastic collection and an amazing man. Sorry to loose a friend like Howie but I'm glad to see Copake charged with the job of distributing his collection.  It should be a great auction.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 18, 2014)

Saving my dollars for this one......


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm considering flying up but if the BMA shows up it may be a wasted ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 18, 2014)

I bought four bikes from Howie over the years, we became good friends and chatted on the phone regularly. My greatest regret is that when we spoke the week before he passed, he sounded sad but would not tell me why. He never mentioned his ailment. I felt like flying over to Colorado to be with him just then. But it's not easy to just drop everything, leave family responsibilities and fly across the world at short notice.

Not sure I've put it the right way, but I think his bike friends were his 'escape' from his illness.

One of the 'Howie' bikes was for parts, but i ride the other three as my way of remembering him. They're English bikes that needed repair so were put into storage in the fifties by his Dad, at the shop. They subsequently moved with Howie in containers to Colorado. He and I had an amazing time as he opened the containers, over a period of time, and I helped him identify many of the bikes inside. 

Miss you Howie


----------

